# Voda Vosa up to the neck!



## Voda Vosa (Nov 16, 2010)

My friends, my countrymen! 

I have loads of work this week, hence I'll be mostly away from the site. 

My DMs: Please NPC me as you see fit.

My players: Hold on!

[MENTION=60965]Iron Sky[/MENTION]
[MENTION=73730]johnmeier1[/MENTION]
[MENTION=59043]Walking Dad[/MENTION]
[MENTION=90051]Friday[/MENTION]
[MENTION=42169]Relique du Madde[/MENTION]
[MENTION=30034]ghostcat[/MENTION]
[MENTION=26698]marcoasalazarm[/MENTION]
[MENTION=17674]possum[/MENTION]
[MENTION=31390]Yttermayn[/MENTION]
[MENTION=34958]Deuce Traveler[/MENTION]
[MENTION=86189]DistractingFlare[/MENTION]
[MENTION=82679]Myth and Legend[/MENTION]
[MENTION=36973]stonegod[/MENTION]
[MENTION=87072]Felix1459[/MENTION]
[MENTION=13739]Velmont[/MENTION]
[MENTION=44667]Antithesis[/MENTION]
[MENTION=68988]On Puget Sound[/MENTION]
[MENTION=1742]TW[/MENTION]
[MENTION=84773]Durlak[/MENTION]
[MENTION=88649]perrinmiller[/MENTION]
[MENTION=11600]Pyrex[/MENTION]
Well those are enough I believe phew!


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 16, 2010)

Only for one week? No problem


----------



## renau1g (Nov 16, 2010)

Hey VV, when do you come up here to the Great White North?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 16, 2010)

14th January I'll be arriving to Ottawa, my flight takes off the 13th. Spooky aint it? I have a place to stay already. How far are you from Ottoawa renau1g?


----------



## Myth and Legend (Nov 16, 2010)

Heh one week is a trifle compared to the collective months i've been away..


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 16, 2010)

It might take longer. Like.... two weeks! OMG! =D


----------



## renau1g (Nov 16, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> 14th January I'll be arriving to Ottawa, my flight takes off the 13th. Spooky aint it? I have a place to stay already. How far are you from Ottoawa renau1g?




About 8 hours or so I'd guess...nope just checked, Google Maps says 9 hours.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Nov 16, 2010)

Sure. No problem, then.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Nov 16, 2010)

No problem.  I'll make sure to make Sahid smack Lady Rasputina around if her bindings loosen.

PCs handling a minor villain while holding them hostage ftw!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Nov 16, 2010)

I would appear to be about 12-13 hours away and have never ever been in Canada, good luck with your busyness!


----------



## possum (Nov 16, 2010)

All right, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 18, 2010)

A week, no problem...

And you'll be in Ottawa? That's only 2 hours from Montreal, where I live (and also Mal Malenkirk).


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 18, 2010)

Yep, I'll be near most of you. We should gather one day, I'm puzzled as how do you actually look like, hah!


----------



## Myth and Legend (Nov 19, 2010)

I require more information on Lady Rasputina! Especially if she is modeled after the infamous RL Rasputin.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Nov 19, 2010)

Lady Rasputina is not based on Grigori Rasputin, however, that is part of the joke. You see the game is somewhat of a post-apocalyptic-diesel-pulp that takes place _on Mars_.  Lady Rasputina is a member of a Stalin-esque society's (Victoria Town) secret police (the Grigori) and is also an aristocrat.   

Personality wise she is grating, boastful, sadistic, self-righteous, and chatty.  In short, she's type of evil b---- that would have no qualms about feeding strychnine to an entire homeless shelter because 'it would solve the homeless problem.'  Then after the last victim died she would give herself a congratulatory pat on the back then storm out of the building like Bender from the Breakfast Club.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Nov 19, 2010)

She sounds deliciously Neutral Evil. Deserving to be Flesh to Stone'd and then that statue to be Transmute Rock to Mud'ed and then that mud to be Transmute Mud to Watered and have that water be served to her family in the form of a soup.

What are the reasons behind her character? As in, what's her story and motivation? If that's a spoiler you can PM it. (don't put any sensitive information in spoiler tags around Voda, I've learned that much )


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 20, 2010)

Hey! Thok no peeks


----------



## Relique du Madde (Nov 20, 2010)

..


----------



## dimsdale (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm hurt VV  

Just kidding

grakk will be waiting to decapitate all of the foes you send his way


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 24, 2010)

VV, are you back? If so, please post in the Gotham Squires game.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm slowly trying to take over again.


----------



## renau1g (Nov 24, 2010)

C'mon VV, you're a foot soldier...there's like a million of you right? What's taking so long 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVfgS_iexf0]YouTube - Ninja Turtles 2 Fight Scenes Part 1[/ame]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 3, 2010)

My dear players and DMs! I'll be on vacations until Monday 13th, so please, bare with my characters/games! I'll be back to you, worry not! Spread the word.

[MENTION=60965]Iron Sky[/MENTION]
[MENTION=73730]johnmeier1[/MENTION]
[MENTION=59043]Walking Dad[/MENTION]
[MENTION=90051]Friday[/MENTION]
[MENTION=42169]Relique du Madde[/MENTION]
[MENTION=30034]ghostcat[/MENTION]
[MENTION=17674]possum[/MENTION]
[MENTION=31390]Yttermayn[/MENTION]
[MENTION=34958]Deuce Traveler[/MENTION]
[MENTION=86189]DistractingFlare[/MENTION]
[MENTION=82679]Myth and Legend[/MENTION]
[MENTION=36973]stonegod[/MENTION]
[MENTION=87072]Felix1459[/MENTION]
[MENTION=13739]Velmont[/MENTION]
[MENTION=44667]Antithesis[/MENTION]
[MENTION=68988]On Puget Sound[/MENTION]
[MENTION=1742]TW[/MENTION]
[MENTION=84773]Durlak[/MENTION]
[MENTION=88649]perrinmiller[/MENTION]
[MENTION=11600]Pyrex[/MENTION]


----------



## renau1g (Dec 3, 2010)

Have fun!


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 4, 2010)

Bring us some souvenirs.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm back on track! It'll take me some time to catch up with work and that, so don't expect posts from me in a while.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 5, 2011)

As many of you: 

[MENTION=60965]Iron Sky[/MENTION]
[MENTION=73730]johnmeier1[/MENTION]
[MENTION=59043]Walking Dad[/MENTION]
[MENTION=90051]Friday[/MENTION]
[MENTION=42169]Relique du Madde[/MENTION]
[MENTION=30034]ghostcat[/MENTION]
[MENTION=17674]possum[/MENTION]
[MENTION=31390]Yttermayn[/MENTION]
[MENTION=34958]Deuce Traveler[/MENTION]
[MENTION=86189]DistractingFlare[/MENTION]
[MENTION=82679]Myth and Legend[/MENTION]
[MENTION=36973]stonegod[/MENTION]
[MENTION=87072]Felix1459[/MENTION]
[MENTION=13739]Velmont[/MENTION]
[MENTION=44667]Antithesis[/MENTION]
[MENTION=68988]On Puget Sound[/MENTION]
[MENTION=1742]TW[/MENTION]
[MENTION=84773]Durlak[/MENTION]
[MENTION=88649]perrinmiller[/MENTION]
[MENTION=11600]Pyrex[/MENTION]

... know I'll be travelling to Canada (Ottawa more precisely) on the 14th of January, needless to say my house is a mess I have tons of things to do and prepare before leaving for 5 months. As a consequence, I'll be mostly away from the forums until I'm settled in Canada, which I estimate will be around the 16th. I hope.

Having stated that, players of mine hold strong! I'll be coming back to you. Dms of me, patience, I'll be back to annoy you with my grammatical mayhem!


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jan 5, 2011)

You're going from Buenos Aires to Canada in the middle of the Canadian winter, and then go back in may?!?  Your employeer must be cruel since it seems they don't want you to experience a full summer before 2012.


----------



## dimsdale (Jan 5, 2011)

Voda Vosa said:


> Yep, I'll be near most of you. We should gather one day, I'm puzzled as how do you actually look like, hah!




Hey, that's only a 15 hour trip from where I live!

lol

Have a great time in Canada

dimsdale


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jan 5, 2011)

Good luck Voda and don't worry. Thok is easy to RP.

Hope you can land OK, my flight to London was delayed for 1 day and I had to land in Manchester. Apparently when 10 cm of snow fall in England it's viewed as a cataclysm haha. But Canadians should be used to snow.


----------



## H.M.Gimlord (Jan 5, 2011)

What's up with Canada?  Everybody's from (or in) Canada!  I wonder what percentage of ENWorld members are from or in Canada.  It would be an interesting poll.  No?


----------



## renau1g (Jan 5, 2011)

Ummm, we're awesome? No, seriously. Look at how small we are compared to those south of us, like 10% of the size, and yet our hockey teams are always in the top couple in the world... oh...there's more to life than hockey? Like what? 

A lot of PbP'ers do seem to be from here, perhaps it's the more spreadout nature of our country and so makes it harder for RL groups to get together...that and the sometimes brutal winters, especially out in prairies or the East coast. I'm spoiled where I live, the Great Lakes help mitigate some of the more extreme weather conditions that others here experience.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jan 5, 2011)

mittgate! ha!

well, being not in canuckistan, I cannot truly say for them, but for me, living a quarter mile from one-a them thar great lakes, it drops a lot of snow on us, especially in december/early January with lake effect snow, when every-day it snows on us, and it needs to be shoveled, but two or three miles inland you would not believe me if I told you it snowed a lot my my place.

aand using the wonder of google maps, I live 4,858 ft. ( about 1.5 km) from the lake, and lake effect goes for about 2-10 miles inland before it stops dead.


----------



## Orius (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't anticipate this being a huge problem for my game.  I expect the game will slow down to more RPing during this time anyway.


----------



## renau1g (Jan 6, 2011)

GandalfMithrandir said:


> mittgate! ha!
> 
> well, being not in canuckistan, I cannot truly say for them, but for me, living a quarter mile from one-a them thar great lakes, it drops a lot of snow on us, especially in december/early January with lake effect snow, when every-day it snows on us, and it needs to be shoveled, but two or three miles inland you would not believe me if I told you it snowed a lot my my place.
> 
> aand using the wonder of google maps, I live 4,858 ft. ( about 1.5 km) from the lake, and lake effect goes for about 2-10 miles inland before it stops dead.




Yeah, we're mild down here (I'm across from Detroit). London, ON gets a ton of lake effect snow.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 15, 2011)

Alright, typing in english, is not the same as speaking in english. I get it, I get it.

Well, I'm in Ottawa now! Perhaps tomorrow I'll drop random posts around. =)


----------



## renau1g (Jan 15, 2011)

If you get a chance, go skating on the Rideau Canal, the world's largest skating rink. I've always wanted to go there.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 15, 2011)

I have 0 skill in that, but I'll be pleased even if I fall over my face and slide with my ass. Can we say ass here? Is this thing on?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 16, 2011)

Great to 'see' you again! Maybe you should change the location in your profile


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 16, 2011)

Yeap!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jan 16, 2011)

Voda Vosa said:


> Alright, typing in english, is not the same as speaking in english. I get it, I get it.
> 
> Well, I'm in Ottawa now! Perhaps tomorrow I'll drop random posts around. =)




It will make your typing in english better, I found that with spanish.*

of course my spanish is horrible, but I can read it fairly well, and can understand someone speaking it, I just can't write or speak it very well.


----------

